# Bloat?



## Hilmcmillan (Nov 30, 2021)

I’m brand new to keeping (like, my two azureus arrived Wednesday) so I don’t know what body changes are normal.
Both of my froglets are bigger than when they arrived a few days ago, but I’m worried it’s bloat instead of healthy growth. Can that have happened already in the few short days I’ve had them?

I’m particularly concerned about the deeper blue one on the right. Does this look like bloat? If so, what should I do?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can see examples of bloat here and compare the signs yourself. Emergency Supportive Care


----------

